# Outlook Express - Datenanhänge



## Marilu (2. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu hier im Forum und hab gleich mal eine Frage: Ich nutze OE als Mailprogramm und dieses löscht mir ab und zu  bei Posteingängen "nicht sichere" Datenanhänge, obwohl ich 100%ig weiß, dass diese nicht vierenverseucht sind o. ä. Wie kann ich das verhindern? Unter Optionen habe ich nichts gefunden.
LG
Marilu


----------



## Tim C. (2. März 2004)

Ich habe leider hier auf dem PC nur Outlook Express 5, aber es ist garantiert unter Extras -> Optionen -> Sicherheit zu finden. Habe es bereits mehrfach an Rechnern deaktiviert, aber weiss aus dem Kopf nicht, wie der Punkt heisst, da ich persönlich kein Outlook nutze.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. März 2004)

Die Anlagen sind nicht gelöscht, sonder deaktiviert!

Menü: Extras -> Optionen -> Sicherheit

Häkchen raus bei "Speichern oder Öffnen von Anlagen....."


----------

